# Sony Cover with light



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Have you guys seen the Sony reader cover with the built in light? This is what I wish we had for the Kindle, it's so much more practical than having any external mini-light.  

Oh well, I pre-ordered my Oberon cover today!   I chose the Hokusai Wave, it's beautiful. Now if it only had a built-in light, I'd be in heaven!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I saw that in Target during christmas and took a pic to post on the board. Its about 65 dollars and its like a cover with a built in light wedge.

My still restoring my files after my recent crash I will try post the pic asap


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The Sony users who had the 505 model said that there was a great deal of glare on the 700 model (the one with the light and the touch screen). It is probably because the touch screen added a layer but the 505 users did not seem to be happy with the option.

Using a portable light or a head lamp is an easy way to add light without draining the battery on your Kindle. The various light options are light weight and don't produce much, if any glare.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Link to tiny picture of Sony 505 cover with light.


----------



## Sher-Ia (Feb 1, 2009)

My sister bought the cover with the light atached.  At first she thought the text was somewhat fuzzy or distorted , but after a bit, she got used to it and now loves it!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Haven't seen it. Does it look good? Any pics?


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know how to insert a picture here yet, but if you just google it under "images" it pops up.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

To attach a pic to the forum you need the pics html ....I think that is what its called and put that address between


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

here found the photo:


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

My friend has this and she absolutely loves it.  I can't believe the amazon didn't jump on this for Kindle.  It is so convenient.


----------



## fishbaby (Feb 15, 2009)

I had the Sony w/ this light wedge and LOVED it. When I bought the Kindle, I was disappointed they didn't make something similar. I'm hoping now that the Kindle has more uniform width, that someone comes up with it!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> here found the photo:


 Thanks man.


----------



## KindleLa (Feb 9, 2009)

That Sony with the light, looks very nice.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the Sony 700, I use it in this 505 case with the light wedge and it works really well.  The 700 built in light is from the sides and I think that has something to do with the glare.  Overall it works well.  I do understand why Kindle doesn't have a built in light, but one like this wouldn't be a bad option to buy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Found that picture I took in the store....I forgot I took it with my camera phone:


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

hey I see myself in the reflection of the plastic!


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I almost bought the Sony 505 simply because of the lighted cover. I had emailed the folks at LightWedge who said that while they weren't involved with the Sony cover, they were in the design stages of one for the Kindle.  If they came out with one for the Kindle now, I would assume it would be for the Kindle 2 (which I am trying very hard to resist upgrading to   )


----------

